# T/C Encore choke question



## deerslayer357 (Feb 17, 2019)

So I have a tc encore with a 410/45 barrel.  Reading online looks like it has an internal screw in choke- anybody have any ideas on what thread pattern? I would like to pattern it for turkey hunting and would like to know what pattern if I choose to try a different choke.

Thanks


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 21, 2019)

I have that same barrel for a contender. I’m not sure that there are any other chokes made for it. Because those barrels are rifled that choke it designed to attempt to stop the load from spiraling at the last second before it leaves the barrel.  And mine patterned about like you would expect out of a contraption like that, horribly. It is fun for shooting beer cans and barn rats and that’s about it. You may pattern yours and have a different experience though.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 22, 2019)

That’s kinda what I was expecting to find- I guess we will see- I plan to pattern it today


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 22, 2019)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 22, 2019)

I patterned mine with 6 shot and it gave me a decent covered 12” circle to 20 yds or so. Then it got big holes in it.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 22, 2019)

I’ve got a 20 yard pattern that will kill.  
153 pellets in 10” at 20 yards.

Backed up to 30 yards and would wound more often than kill- only 49 pellets in 10” circle at 30 yards


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 22, 2019)

I still think I could get a better pattern if I could change the choke to something different, but not sure this choke even comes out.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mine screws onto the barrel when you want to use shot shells. It looks to have strait veins in it. I think it’s to stop and rotation of the wad.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 22, 2019)

Get a choke key on eBay. It comes out. As for changing it, It would need to be custom for that specific caliber barrel. Mainly your option was 45/410.
Other shotgun barrels from T/C have different chokes but yours shoots pistol bullets too. Just a trade off and different breed. 
Get a 28,20 or 12.
How many pellets do you want to dig out of the bird anyway?
Being a 45 too are you sure it’s legal to turkey hunt with?


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 23, 2019)

deerslayer357 said:


> I’ve got a 20 yard pattern that will kill.
> 153 pellets in 10” at 20 yards.
> 
> Backed up to 30 yards and would wound more often than kill- only 49 pellets in 10” circle at 30 yards



That ain’t bad. Mine never would come close to that. What load are you shooting?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 23, 2019)

Federal TSS 9’s.  Just thought it would be a good challenge to try to take a turkey with the pistol.  Haven’t looked into legality yet, or what states would be legal to do so in.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what my barrel looks like with the choke attached.
Also the muzzle showing the strait pieces.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 23, 2019)

I may be totally out of the conversation. I just realized the OP was talking Encore and I'm thinking Contender.
Sorry!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 23, 2019)

My Encore has the straight pieces, but they are flush with the barrel, not added on beyond the crown so to speak


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 23, 2019)

Aren’t these basically hotshot tubes?
Not your typical shotgun choke.
I’ve found internal and external 357, 44, and 410/45.
Contender and encore are not interchangeable at the load end.
All look similar but not to be interchanged. The left two choke keys will fit them all if correct caliber.
Don’t shoot a bullet through them!

What happens when you find a 410 slug and shoot through the hotshot choke? Not sure I’d wanna be the one to try it first. Be careful!!!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 23, 2019)

I have had this barrel for 6-7 years now and never shot it until yesterday- am I correct that you remove the choke before firing 45LC from the barrel?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 23, 2019)

deerslayer357 said:


> I have had this barrel for 6-7 years now and never shot it until yesterday- am I correct that you remove the choke before firing 45LC from the barrel?



Yes remove choke before firing bullet. 100%
You won’t damage threads.


----------

